# Грыжа поясничного отдела, на уровне диска L5-S1, кавернозная гемангиома в теле TH 12



## Dakota777 (21 Июл 2014)

*Здравствуйте! *
Рада что нашла вас, через Казахстанский сайт ct.kz!
*Я Дакота, мне 30 лет (рост 158, вес 48-50кг).*

10 Марта, 2014 года у меня случился приступ спины, резкая боль, прострелило в пояснице, и ноющая боль, не могла ходить, лежала неделю. (За последние пол года было много стрессов, спорт забросила, может из за этого...) После того как боль спала сделала МРТ, *в заключение: "Проявление остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Спондилоартроз. Циркулярная протрузия дисков на уровне L1-L2 и L4-L5 позвонков. Парамедианная правосторонняя грыжа диска на уровне L5-S1 позвонков. Признаки кавернозной гемангиомы в теле Th12 позвонка."*

Была на нескольких консультациях неврапотологов и нейрохирургов. Гемангиому сказали пока наблюдать. С грыжей все советуют плавать и делать упражнения а так же пойти в центр Бубновского. В начале я проделала уколы обезбаливающие нестеройдные, снимающие восполение, как прописали врачи.  После курса приема медикаментов, боль оставалась, но ходить уже могла. Начала делать легкие упражнения, (на плавание и в центр Бубновского пока не могу пойдти), занимаюсь йогой (для начинающих), вешу на турнике. Дело в том что боль ноющая постоянная не проходит уже 4 месяца, так же она почти сразу начала отдавать в копчик. После недли йоги копчик проходит, но поясница нет! Если нет времени делать йогу, в связи с работой, то боли снова возобновляются в копчике После сна спина болит больше всего, как будто и не отдыхала, словно надо ее расскачать. Ситедь долго вообще не могу, если приходится то опираюсь на руки. На левую ногу боль иногда до сих пор отдает.

Я устала от этих болевых ощущений до слез!!! Подскажите что можно сделать? Какие то упражнения еще? У меня так же протрузии в шейном отдели. Но я так поняла, и по словам врачей, что если спина где то начинает болеть, то поражается весь позвонок. Посоветуйте как мне вылечить позвоночник? МРТ прилагаю ниже.

*Заранее Благодарю!!! Всем Благ и Здоровья!!!

                *


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2014)

*Dakota777*, здравствуйте! 
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## Dakota777 (21 Июл 2014)

Хорошо, Спасибо! Жду!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2014)

Лечение в марте.
А почему снова не сходить к врачу?

Тему про лечение боли в спине, нашли?


----------



## Dakota777 (23 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте.
Я ходила недавно к врачу в июне, 2014.
Нет пока не нашла, прочла про спинную боль в целом. На выходных как будет время поподробнее разберу здесь темы.
Можно спросить, я заметила за собой как только перестаю заниматься йогой, даже если на 1 день, боли усиливаются. Если сижу больше 15-20 минут, допустим по дороге домой в машине, такое ощущение, что гимнастику зря делала все это время. Мне вообще нельзя сидеть? И продолжать йогой заниматься?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2014)

Заниматься и лечиться.


----------



## Dakota777 (23 Июл 2014)

Темы нашла, читаю.


----------



## Dakota777 (23 Июл 2014)

Пока Вы здесь подскажите, я вчера долго ходила по работе, спина уставала ужасно, умудрялась ложиться как получиться, но зато на утро почувствовала облегчение в спине. Что значит ходить надо подолгу? Если укреплю спинной корсет боль уйдет? Грыжа может на место встать или уже нет?
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2014)

Встать не может, а как всякая рана зажить с формированием шрама, может.


----------



## Dakota777 (23 Июл 2014)

И ходить я так поняла надо...
ОК. Спасибо.


----------



## Dakota777 (23 Авг 2014)

ДВ! Такой вопрос, теперь когда боли в пояснице ушли, но продолжает болеть копчик и седалищный нерв зажало, боль стреляет в правую ногу сильно, сидеть и ходить долго не могу. Что можно предпринять, можно ли делать электрофарез при гемангиоме в теле позвонка? Или иглоукалывание начать? Может порекомендуете другие методы лечения.
Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Авг 2014)

Dakota777 написал(а):


> в центр Бубновского пока не могу пойдти


От этого Боже Вас упаси!


Dakota777 написал(а):


> Подскажите что можно сделать?


Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------

